# prendre la main d'un Mac avec un PC



## thegreat (28 Septembre 2009)

Je désirerais savoir s'il est possible de prendre la main d'un Mac à distance avec un PC et si c'est le cas, avec quel logiciel?
Par avance merci.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

Hello

testé et approuvé, sans configuration, sans prise de tête ET gratuit: 

Teamviewer


----------



## makrshptangh (30 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour !

Est-ce que TeamViewer permet de prendre le contrôle de son Mac/PC de la même façon que LogMeIn (http://www.logmein/), c'est-à-dire de manière non-interactive (sans devoir accepter manuellement/inviter la connexion entrante) ? Faut-il ouvrir des ports sur son routeur ?

Merci !


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2009)

makrshptangh a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Est-ce que TeamViewer permet de prendre le contrôle de son Mac/PC de la même façon que LogMeIn (http://www.logmein/), c'est-à-dire de manière non-interactive (sans devoir accepter manuellement/inviter la connexion entrante) ? Faut-il ouvrir des ports sur son routeur ?
> 
> Merci !



connais pas logmeIn

Le "demandeur" lance l'appli, qui fourni un log et un pwd, à communiquer au "client", et hop, ça roule


----------



## makrshptangh (30 Septembre 2009)

Donc ça ne fonctionne pas dans le cas où il n'y a personne devant le Mac à contrôler ?


----------



## Arlequin (1 Octobre 2009)

makrshptangh a dit:


> Donc ça ne fonctionne pas dans le cas où il n'y a personne devant le Mac à contrôler ?



à vérifier, mais je ne pense pas non

Si c'est ton mac à la maison et que tu souhaite y accéder depuis le boulot, allume le le matin avant de partir et note les identifiant et mot de passe


----------



## thunderheart (1 Octobre 2009)

makrshptangh a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Est-ce que TeamViewer permet de prendre le contrôle de son Mac/PC de la même façon que LogMeIn (http://www.logmein/), c'est-à-dire de manière non-interactive (sans devoir accepter manuellement/inviter la connexion entrante) ? Faut-il ouvrir des ports sur son routeur ?
> 
> Merci !


  A priori oui
tu vas sur https://secure.logmein.com/FR/support/free/ et tu cherches le mot "router'


----------

